# she protected me and now what



## 544ap22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi

Sometimes my dog barks (just barks) at drunk or homeless ppl, sometimes she doesn't. I have no idea why. I realized one day she was barking to this drunk guy that i was scared of but never occurred to me she could be barking cuz she actually felt I was scared of him.
I've never seen her attacking anything like she attacks cats. Wooow she can hate cats, she can go crazy when she sees one running.
Anyway... Tonight I was walking her and this drunk dude came into our direction.( Im a girl so I got a bit scared. )He tried to pet her and she kinda jumped and barked at him. She was clearly not happy. He then ignored the warning and came up to me and tried to reach my arm... I didnt do anything, no movement.. She went nuts! She viiiiciously attacked him like she was trained to do that, no warning, nothing. I could barely hold her. I dragged her and moved away but the idiot came after us after he saw I was holding her back. She was so angry, like she saw a cat but 50x more! The guy left eventually after I begged him to go to another direction.
I've never seen her acting like this towards a human. Never. I was really surprised! My couch potato, my teddy bear, never seen her so angry.
My question is.. Should I be concerned that one day she might do this to someone that doesn't represent a threat to me? Can she really sense when Im scared or not? 
If she was really protecting me is really great but Im really worried about her now. I though she was the biggest ppl lover in the planet. I dont want anything to happen to her. If she bites someone they could even take her away from me where I live.
Any good articles I can read about things that might trigger this behavior?

Thanks
A


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

I am very curious to see the replies to this topic. I will put my $.02 later...


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I've read this forum enough that I think I know what kind of advice the experienced Pit owners are going to give so I'll leave that to them.

In my own opinion, and keep in mind I'm a relatively new first time pitbull owner, and this opinion is just based on my own experiences with people and dogs - you have not established yourself as the leader of your "pack". Whether you are a pack of two or ten your dog(s) have to always feel sure that you can handle what's coming up and take their cues from you.

If you're feeling fear on a regular basis where you walk or where you live you need to either work on yourself or find a way to get somewhere that you feel safe.

It sounds to me like the dog is feeling your fear and acting out her own fear aggression. If this guy reached for you and you froze in terror before your dog attacked it sounds to me like your dog realized that you were weak or incapable of stepping up.

I feel really bad for you that you have to encounter people who scare you on a regular basis and that you feel that way even when you have a dog as a companion on your walk. Pits aren't protection dogs, and she's out of her element if that's what she's trying to be for you.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

the repeat button has been pressed....


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Dogs can sense fears and when somebody is no good, or looking to cause harm. She did a good thing IMO, but if you're worried you can have a professional trainer evaluate her. 

My German Shepherd mix is a big people lover, but a lady waved a long stick at me once. He ripped that thing out of her hands and probably would have gone after her if he hadn't been leashed. I'm not worried about him going after non threatening people. That man sounded like a bad dude with bad intentions. If you've never had problems with her interacting with civilized, non-drunk people then I wouldn't worry. 

If I were you I'd call the cops and report what happened. I wouldn't feel safe walking my dogs around there with that type wandering around.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> the repeat button has been pressed....


I musta missed something, but wanted to say that I love your siggy. Me too! LOL Beware of ME!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

To start, Hello and welcome to the forum. 
IMO, it's hard to know if it was your fear or if she sensed bad intent from this guy. First off, it is against the law to wander around drunk and manhandle women, you and your dog had every right to defend yourselves. Anyone who is wandering around drunk, manhandles you, and then refuses to leave deserves a night courtesy of the local authorities. Not everyone can live in an area where there is no fear walking around at night. If you are scared and feel that is making your dog anxious, maybe you can find some people to walk with. See if any neighbors want to get some exercise, or wanna walk their dog at the same time, you probably arent the only one afraid of being alone in a dingy area. It's not like your dog crossed the street to attack someone, this person invaded your personal space, and then continued to be a menace, while this is not the typical personality of an APBT, some dogs are natural guardians. Try doing just short walks to take care of business at night, and take longer walks in the morning, since the drunks are prolly off sleeping it off then. As much as people generally hate and fear pitbulls, I believe that people hate and fear ornery drunks who grab women more. I doubt you would lose your dog because it bit some drunk dirtbag who thought he'd get up in your face, but you dont want to set your dog up to fail so try to take some precautions like I mentioned, group walks, or walk during the day.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL thanks gimbler I know its not original but I was tired of china telling me what to do


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lacey has never attacked anyone. however- when something or someone doenst seem right she will growl. many people will not agree with me but she is a great judge of character- if visually to me something seems off and then she reacts, we avoid contact with the person. that said- we lived in the ghetto in CA. i was scared to walk the streets by myself. the stigma of pitbulls is what got me to take em out for walks. i had lacey and moose at the time and they walked nicely together and i walked confidently with them. but we NEVER walked in the dark. thats askin for too much trouble. drug dealers, gang bangers, tweakers and drunks. no good. your dog is gonna protect you how it sees fit. be sure to make smart choices in your care and hers. your lucky the drunk dude didn't attack her with a knife or pistol. honestly. then where would u be?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

like I said in my pm.. there are gonna be different responses.. 

I believe in the dog is a dog before I jump to breed. A dog is going to protect its family and territory its instinctual. Ive had incidents with china and she is solid gold around people 6 yrs old and no headline yet


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I think what your dog did was ok, and you don't need to worry. We had a guy stick his hand into my car once,as a joke, and my Border collie at the time(sweetest dog ever, never even barked) lunged at him and tried to rip his hand off.
He told me he was sorry, and that it wasn't the dogs fault, and it was left at that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I say good dog....


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

hii welcome to the forum lol.
lovely thread to start lol.
sooo IMO your going to get ten million different opinions
some are going to say put the dog down, and some will say it was purely self defense.
IMO you have to use your best judgement. I personally feel it was all self defense.
I believe a dog has a right to protect its owner if it feels threatened. And if I was in that situation darn right I would hope my dog would be protective. police weren't involved you weren't reported.
But a pit biting someone does lead to more bad media yadda yadda.
There is two sides and if you honestly feel as if your dog is a threat than putting it down or muzzling or something may be a better option.
But if you feel maybe some human socialization and training will help you'll keep your companion and the situation can be solved.
I'm also verrrrryyyy new here so consider everyone above me first ok lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> hii welcome to the forum lol.
> lovely thread to start lol.
> sooo IMO your going to get ten million different opinions
> some are going to say put the dog down, and some will say it was purely self defense.
> ...


Well.... in the scenario.... "woman attacked by drunk, saved by pit bull" reads a little better on the headlines than "pit bull attacks innocent man"


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well.... in the scenario.... "woman attacked by drunk, saved by pit bull" reads a little better on the headlines than "pit bull attacks innocent man"


heckk yeah
I was just trying to say 
you may hear this
butttt you know.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I say your dog was protecting you cause they can sense fear. I don't see it being a problem. When I was leaving my ex boyfriend he snapped on me and said he'd kill me before I left him. He jumped on me knocking me to the ground then he grabbed my neck and chocked me until my eyes went black. I came to covered in blood and Marley standing over my stomach. He slammed through my bedroom door and attacked him dragging him off me by his arm, If it wasn't for him I might not be talking to you guys right now. He saved my life and I am greatfull to him for it. It has not made him mean or scared of people at all. He has a great temperment and loves kids too. He is all and all a great dog. I think your dog was protecting and no need ofr further worries unless she shows aggression to all people.


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Well.... in the scenario.... "woman attacked by drunk, saved by pit bull" reads a little better on the headlines than "pit bull attacks innocent man"


Thank you!!:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## George (Feb 25, 2009)

The human body puts out different cents with different emotions that we can not smell .
Every time we walk there are tiny skin cells that fall off and put the smell into the air that the dogs can smell.

Dogs react differently to each emotion. This dog sensed your fear and reacted to it. Dogs also read body language. Why did this man follow you? Why did you have to beg him to go the other way. To me your dog acted the way it was supposed to act in this situation. Dogs are protective of their family and property/terrority. Your dog could of sensed this man was going to do something wrong.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

I say, thank God your dog did what she did.
A dog is supposed to protect you. Betsy is a major people lover but does not like
anyone creeping by us when I walk her. She is in protective mode. I say "good pooch".


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> heckk yeah
> I was just trying to say
> you may hear this
> butttt you know.


Oh yeah I know.  I agree with you. But occasionally there are positive stories of pit bulls that show up... (rarely) on the news.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry I don't mean to sound rude but what exactly is the problem here? If that was really what happened then IMO you have nothing to worry about. 

If she were to attack someone without provocation then you would have some cause for concern.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My dog has protected me in more cases than I realized. I'd say good dog!


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

all of dogs i ever had hated drunk people lol.. 

dogs feel what u cannot, dog can know if a person is good or bad.

once i had german shepard that once growled at a woman with very high hair style :roll:
u can never know what will bother the dog, maybe parfume, maybe way a person walks..
homeless people have specific smell, maybe from multiple houses, people, alcohol. 
same case with post men. they smell of different houses and people.

but at your case i think its no worry, she just wanted to protect you, i would say good girl to her! 
for real, cause she did the right thing.
and i think if you again run into this guy or some other simmilar case, she may do this again. 

but in general, if shes loves people, she wont do it with no reason.
well, there is always a reason, but in your case, is a very good one.

just beware you always say: go away, she will attack you! cause you always have to give a warning, not enough if the man hears dog growling/barking.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Every situtation is different and all actions have reactions. In this case your dog was dead on right in his behavior IMO. If my wife or daughter were in your situation and my dog didn't protect them, I would not be happy. Some will say this is not a protective breed and or should not be HA. I say look at my first sentence again. Be proud of your dog and thankful to walk away from that situation with nothing more than a somewhat scary or bad memory. But please, try to avoid this situation that you stated to find yourself in too often. Welcome to the forum and read as much as you can; then build your own opinions from others high level of experience and posts like yours which help all focus on situational awareness.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I say you have a great dog, she looks almost identical to my dog too!! My dog is friendly around everyone until she feels threatened and then she barks(warning shots). I firmly believe that a dog can sense when you are in danger and react accordingly. The drunk F'er was invading your space and the dog protected you. End of story in my book. Now give that pooch a steak for dinner!!


----------



## 544ap22 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow sorry about what happened. (kg420) im happy your dog was there for you


----------



## 544ap22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies. 

I will try not to walk her late at night anymore. Will take her for long walks during the day and quick pee pee stops at night.
I really think shes gonna be just fine, she never acts like this with normal ppl. I guess it was just her natural instinct protecting me. I was really greatfull. That made me love her even more and I certainly dont want anything happening to her. For sure if the guy had a knife or a gun would have been terrible. I would probably have done something crazy trying to protect her as well.. lol
I guess I was surprised and just didnt expect her to act like this cuz she really likes everyone. Didn't know this protective side of her.. I also never seen her so angry. 
I do have to work on the alfa thing.. lol Dont think she considers me the alfa. 

Long life to our dogs that protect and love us cuz we gonna love and protect them right back


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

544ap22 said:


> Long life to our dogs that protect and love us cuz we gonna love and protect them right back


well said. she get that steak dinner?


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I totally trust my dogs to tell me if they dont like a person then I should not like them either. Dogs sense vibes people put off. The drunk was in the wrong clearly. Good dog.
On the other hand, it would be best for you not to walk at night alone. Dogs are great but they can't dodge bullets either.


----------



## 544ap22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Stake dinner on the way!


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

544ap22 said:


> Stake dinner on the way!


:clap::clap::clap:

She deserves it lol


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Great dog all i have to say.... Stake for sure.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> To start, Hello and welcome to the forum.
> IMO, it's hard to know if it was your fear or if she sensed bad intent from this guy. First off, it is against the law to wander around drunk and manhandle women, you and your dog had every right to defend yourselves. Anyone who is wandering around drunk, manhandles you, and then refuses to leave deserves a night courtesy of the local authorities. Not everyone can live in an area where there is no fear walking around at night. If you are scared and feel that is making your dog anxious, maybe you can find some people to walk with. See if any neighbors want to get some exercise, or wanna walk their dog at the same time, you probably arent the only one afraid of being alone in a dingy area. It's not like your dog crossed the street to attack someone, this person invaded your personal space, and then continued to be a menace, while this is not the typical personality of an APBT, some dogs are natural guardians. Try doing just short walks to take care of business at night, and take longer walks in the morning, since the drunks are prolly off sleeping it off then. As much as people generally hate and fear pitbulls, I believe that people hate and fear ornery drunks who grab women more. I doubt you would lose your dog because it bit some drunk dirtbag who thought he'd get up in your face, but you dont want to set your dog up to fail so try to take some precautions like I mentioned, group walks, or walk during the day.


i like what floorcandy said in this post. and you are fortunate that your dog did jump in when he felt there was an intruder in your vacinity. it is never a good feeling to be scared and i do belive that if you have a close bond with your dog then he can sence when you are affraid. and again if he feels that you are terrified about something then it will protect his and your territory. whether it is your front yard or the sidewalk around you... but you really never know if your dog was protecting you or if it was protecting itself from harm.

people have different opinions about a subject like this and a pitbull being a protection dog. i feel that every good dog, no matter what breed, or the size of the dog. if you and your dog have a good relationship then a dog will protect you when necessary. normally this isnt the case with pitbulls for they are working dogs and like to be told what to do and when to do it. dogs normally do whatever their instincts tell them to do in a situation, no matter if it is a pitbull or a poodle.


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

Drunk or not, he has no right to touch you or your dog! The fact that he tried, only leads me to say "Good Dog"!!!!:clap:


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, you had your dog on leash and this guy put his hand towards the dog, so I don't think you did anything wrong. Seems like your dog sensed your tension when the guy came towards you and acted accordingly. My terrier mix once did this when a much bigger dog ran out of it's apartment at me. I held her back, but she growled and lunged at the dog like I've never seen before, I was afraid of the big dog and I think she sensed it. She also barks at people during travel if they get too close to the car or when they enter our apartment, though this is not aggressive, she doesn't bite, and soon submits to pettings . If you dog starts to act this way towards random people that aren't making you feel nervous, then you might want to see about training or evaluations as some people have mentioned. And be careful!!! Wherever you are with that type of person walking around, it sounds like it's a good thing your dog is with you. If you see that guy again you may want to report him.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

I say you have a wonderful dog. Any dog no matter what the breed will protect his/her family. Ankles biters to Mastiffs if they feel the people they love are threatened they are going to react. I see nothing wrong with what she did, the drunk guy should have never put himself in that situation.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

what is it about stupid people. Who the hell goes up to someone while they are intoxicated and tries to grab them??? What the F is wrong with people. considering this is how the situation played out i do not see anything worng with what happend.

in some ways it would seem that you are really lucky your dog was with you.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

Nizmosmommy said:


> hii welcome to the forum lol.
> lovely thread to start lol.
> sooo IMO your going to get ten million different opinions
> some are going to say put the dog down, and some will say it was purely self defense.
> ...


Nizmosmommy is right... everyone has their own opinion and it is totally up to you on the decision of what your going to do. but remember the dog was defending you (his Master). Its instinct said to to protect you and thats exactly what he did, right? and if you are not being pressured to put the dog down by either a law suit or by act of law then i wouldnt, unless he\she starts doing this all the time, even when there is no threat at hand. you can watch the dogs temperment and see if anything changes whether the dog is more often getting rowdy and harder to control, if he starts to bite during play or becomes more DA then i would consider a check up on its temperment. otherwise, i would keep my compaion and hope that if anything happends again than he will be there to save the day once again. all i have to ask is dont jump to conclusions and think the dog is tainted just bkuz he defended you.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Where do you live that it's so common to encounter drunks on the streets at decent hours I assume? If it's 2am then I can understand why drunks are out. Maybe try walking your dog at better times of the day? 

I think your dog acted appropriately in the situation as described.


----------

